# Last Three Games



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Our last three games are all winnable.

at Milwaukee

New York

at Washington

I think we will win two and lose one. Tonight's game against Milwaukee could give us trouble.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It'd be nice for you guys to end the regular season on a strong note. The next two games could really show whether or not you're ready for the playoffs (the last game a little less so, you'll probably be resting players a bit).


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think yall go 2-1 losen to washington to end the season


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I hope you'll win all three games... New York game can be hard but you will win it.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Tonight against the bucks. Tough game, bucks are really hot the last games! But the sixth seed wouldn't be that bad, IMO, because the pistons are more a Hornets-like team than the bucks or miami. You know what I mean? Miami and Milwaukee both have young and athletic players, hornets are a pretty old team. They couldn't run with them a whole series. 
Detroit plays slower than those two teams. And we own them so far this season!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

We can easily go 3-0 if we feed the ball to MaGloire.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Good win against the Bucks. I didn't see the game but it looked like Big Cat was huge. We are on a two game winning streak, let's keep it up.:bbanana:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Supperb game! Magloire was on fire again! 12pts from freethrowline... Nice!

Still without davis, and you are playing better than with davis :yes:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Shammond was outstanding too! 14 points and 11 dimes!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Well hopefully the Hornets wuld lose their remaining games, so the Heat could be the 5th seed, but good win yesterday against the Bucks


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If we stay in 6th we play the Pistons. If we move up to 5th we play the Bucks. He have a good record against Det. but without Mash and BD it would get ugly. I'm sure BD will be back for the playoffs though.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think it's possible that BD plays tonight against New York! But Mash --> No way, I also don't think he will be back in the playoffs. I think he won't play any more games for this team.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Right now we are in sixth place at .500. Miami is in fifth and they are also at .500. Mil. is in fourth and a game ahead of us. We are 40-40 right now. I would like to finish the season at .500 and try to get into that fifth spot. We won't have home court either way but I think we could beat Mil. in a series than Detroit.

If we beat the Knicks tonight it would be a good win. We would also have a three game winning streak. That would be nice too.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Bad loss to NY. Our defense, particularly in the second half, was awful. We let Mike freaking Sweetney score 15 on us, we just left him wide open to shoot and he made them.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think you are going to play at Detroit your first Playoff-game! Not an easy game!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Man, Tim Floyd should have let Shammond play the fourth quarter, not Baron! Shammond can really penetrate and dish! I'm sure Baron could also do it, but he never does! Insted, he shots stupid threes all the time! STOP THAT SH!T, Baron!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets would have won the game vs Knicks, for sure!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Final game of the season tonite at Washington. I hope we win because there is still a slight chance of a 5th seed. Plus I don't want to go into the playoffs with a two game losing streak. 

I agree that Shammond should have played more last game. He should see minutes tonite.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I just can't understand why Tim Floyd didn't let him play the first games after the Sean Rooks - Shammond Williams trade......When he played in Boston about 1 year ago he was the backup of Starting PG Tony Delk and saw a lot of minutes and had a good 3pt-percentage......but now he is just the third PG behind BD#1 and Darrell Armstrong! With his strong push to the basket he feeds J-Mag a lot and helps the Hornets to involve J-Mag into their offence........I demand: MORE MINUTES FOR SHAMMOND!!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think Shamm and Baron could play at the same time as well! Play Shamm at the point, and let Baron be the 2 Guard. not for the whole game, but for some minutes it could work pretty well!


----------

